# Discount when Flying to Copenhagen!



## malika (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi!

I don't know if you know this or not, but if you're flying to Copenhagen anytime, you can register at Copenhagen Airport - www.tax-free.dk and PRE-ORDER your MAC stuff. They will give you a 20% discount (on top of it being tax-free). The downside is that you have to order, but you can check out the swatches somewhere else before you buy.

Also, you can fly to Copenhagen, go to their MAC store (if you don't have one in your home town), see which ones you want and then order them 24 hours before you go home. 

I think it's also a great plus that they pack it for you - if you're running in a hurry it's awfully hard to find the peace of mind to pick out a perfect foundation!

They don't have pictures of all their products but it's very easy to find color swatches and reviews here.

They let me register and give me the discount even though I'm Norwegian too


----------



## kittykit (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! What an offer! I wonder when will I be travelling to Copenhagen. I hope they'll do that in airports in Germany, Prague and Brussels. These are the only places I get to travel for business more than twice a year for business (I live n Prague by the way!)


----------

